# Mil millones o un billón



## azul84

¡Buenos días!
¿Qué és más común decir en español mil millones o un billón?


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Son dos cifras distintas.

mil millones = 1.000.000.000 ( a veces llamado un _millardo_)
un billón = 1.000.000.000.000


----------



## azul84

Muchas gracias, Bocha.


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
Ya sé que esto es el foro Sólo Español. Pero para aclarar de donde sale toda esa confusión, sería oportuno saber como se usa estos términos en otros idiomas. Y está aquí el lugar en vez de dirigirse a múltiples foros bilingües. Yo empiezo con el alemán:

eine Million = 1.000.000
eine Milliarde = 1.000.000.000
eine Billion = 1.000.000.000.000

Me gustaría saber si todos los hispanohablantes los usan así como lo apuntó Bocha, o también hay uso diferente o inseguridad. Tal vez eso ocurre en México por la cercanía de los Estados Unidos. Pero no sé, nada más pregunto.
Saludos


----------



## mjmuak

En España es como dice Bocha, un billón es un millón de millones.

Saludos


----------



## aceituna

En inglés un "billion" son mil millones, y en muchísimas ocasiones se traduce (erróneamente) "billion" por billón, cuando en español un billón es un millón de millones. En la tele meten la pata con esto a diario...


----------



## chics

¡Hola!
pero aclaro que nadie duda de que un billón es un millón de millones. Sólo al traducir alguien se puede confundir o dudar por la equivalencia.
*Un billón* se usa siempre (¡es mucho más corto que _un millón de millones_!), también *un millón*, y en cambio habitualmente decimos *mil millones* pero raramente _millardos_.


----------



## aceituna

Sí, de acuerdo. Pero "one billion dollars" no es un billón de dólares...
_(perdón por usar el inglés en el foro de español...)_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Udo said:


> ¡Hola!
> Ya sé que esto es el foro Sólo Español. Pero para aclarar de donde sale toda esa confusión, sería oportuno saber como se usa estos términos en otros idiomas. Y está aquí el lugar en vez de dirigirse a múltiples foros bilingües. Yo empiezo con el alemán:
> 
> eine Million = 1.000.000
> eine Milliarde = 1.000.000.000
> eine Billion = 1.000.000.000.000
> 
> Me gustaría saber si todos los hispanohablantes los usan así como lo apuntó Bocha, o también hay uso diferente o inseguridad. Tal vez eso ocurre en México por la cercanía de los Estados Unidos. Pero no sé, nada más pregunto.
> Saludos


 
En México usamos:
un millón =  1'000,000.00
Un millardo = 1,000,000,000.00
un billón = 1,000,000,000,000.00

Usamos la coma para separar miles, y el punto para los decimales. También la comita superior esa que no sé cómo se llama para separar los millones.

Tengo un amigo que dice _billions_  para no confundir con los billones.


----------



## mjmuak

Entonces sí que podemos decir que en español/castellano un billón es un millón de millones, todos de acuerdo, ?no?

No sabía que en México poníais los decimales como en inglés, ya sé algo nuevo!


----------



## Jellby

mjmuak said:


> Entonces sí que podemos decir que en español/castellano un billón es un millón de millones, todos de acuerdo, ?no?
> 
> No sabía que en México poníais los decimales como en inglés, ya sé algo nuevo!



La recomendación internacional, en español y en inglés, en España y en México es:

Separar los decimales con *comas* (se admite el punto donde sea tradición).

Separar los miles con *espacios*, ni puntos ni comas.

1 000 000 = un millón
1 000 000 000 000 = un billón


----------



## mjmuak

Jellby said:


> Separar los decimales con *comas* (se admite el punto donde sea tradición).


 
Pues lo que yo decía, que no sabía que en México se usase  a la "anglosajona".


----------



## sicoticosandro

en español son mil millones...los billones son un millón de mollines, y en lo personal creo que es lo correcto, porque en el millón de millones produce un problema (como mil miles= un millón), no asi en los mil millones. y de hecho un millon de billones tb. podría ser, pero un billón de billones es un trillón, o no?


----------



## carzante

sicoticosandro said:


> en español son mil millones...los billones son un millón de mollines, y en lo personal creo que es lo correcto, porque en el millón de millones produce un problema (como mil miles= un millón), no asi en los mil millones. y de hecho un millon de billones tb. podría ser, pero un billón de billones es un trillón, o no?



No, amigo sicoticosandro.

Un billón es un millón de millones. (12 ceros)
Un trillón es un millón de billones. (18 ceros)
Un cuatrillón es un millón de trillones. (24 ceros)
... y así sucesivamente se aumentan 6 ceros cada vez que añadimos el factor "millón" a la magnitud anterior. ¿Me expliqué?

Además, echadle un vistazo a

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millardo

Saludos


----------



## Alexis Advance

Una acotación:

Al traducir "billion" al español mediante el diccionario, éste me devuelve "millardo", sin embargo al traducir "billón" al inglés, me devuelve "billion". De acuerdo a eso "billion" significa "millardo" y "billón" a la vez.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Jellby

Alexis Advance said:


> Al traducir "billion" al español mediante el diccionario, éste me devuelve "millardo", sin embargo al traducir "billón" al inglés, me devuelve "billion". De acuerdo a eso "billion" significa "millardo" y "billón" a la vez.



El uso es a veces también vacilante en inglés, aquí hablan un poco de ello:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_and_short_scales


----------



## epistolario

Alexis Advance said:


> Una acotación:
> 
> Al traducir "billion" al español mediante el diccionario, éste me devuelve "millardo", sin embargo al traducir "billón" al inglés, me devuelve "billion". De acuerdo a eso "billion" significa "millardo" y "billón" a la vez.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan?



Segun mi diccionario bilingue Oxford: 

*billion*
noun 
(a) mil millones _mpl_, millar _m_ de millones (1,000,000,000)
(b) (BrE) billón _m_ (1,000,000,000,000)

La definición *a* refiere al uso de EEUU y la *b* al de Inglaterra y el resto de Europa. Pero según un profesor británico, ya se utiliza el sistema norteamericano en su país.  

Sin embargo, he notado que mis profesores nativos de espanol son divididos: algunos de ellos ensenan que en Espana, un billón es 1.000.000.000 y los demás dicen que es 1.000.000.000.000. Pero según la RAE:


*billón**.*
 (Del fr. _billion_, de _bi_, por _bis,_ y la t. de _millón_).
* 1.     * m._ Mat._ Un millón de millones, que se expresa por la unidad seguida de doce ceros.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## chics

Me extraña mucho que tus profesores españoles duden tanto, un billón es un millón de millones nadie aquí duda de ello. 

De hecho la duda sólo aparece cuando uno se pone a estudiar inglés, es un _falso amigo_ típico y, claro, por pereza de mirar en el diccionario lo primero que pensamos al ver "un bilion" es que es un billón, y por tanto un millón de millones.


----------



## epistolario

chics said:


> Me extraña mucho que tus profesores españoles duden tanto, un billón es un millón de millones nadie aquí duda de ello.
> 
> De hecho la duda sólo aparece cuando uno se pone a estudiar inglés, es un _falso amigo_ típico y, claro, por pereza de mirar en el diccionario lo primero que pensamos al ver "un bilion" es que es un billón, y por tanto un millón de millones.



En realidad, tuve un proyecto que fue _una lista de falsos amigos_ hace muchos anos. Y mi profesora que es madrileña me corrigió la entrada: 

1 billion (EEUU)  = 1.000.000.000        = mil millón (Esp)  
1 billón (Esp)     = 1.000.000.000.000  = 1 trillion (EEUU) 

Ella implicó que en España, ya se utiliza el sistema norteamericano ahora. Entonces, ya no son _falsos amigos_.  Por eso, me imaginaba que España utilizaba un sistema europeo (lo mismo pasa con Gran Bretaña) que ya está en desuso pero la RAE no dice así. Creo que la mejor opción es escribir los dígitos cada vez que se mencione esa figura.


----------



## Jellby

ffrancis said:


> En realidad, tuve un proyecto que fue _una lista de falsos amigos_ hace muchos anos. Y mi profesora que es madrileña me corrigió la entrada:
> 
> 1 billion (EEUU)  = 1.000.000.000        = mil millón (Esp)
> 1 billón (Esp)     = 1.000.000.000.000  = 1 trillion (EEUU)
> 
> Ella implicó que en España, ya se utiliza el sistema norteamericano ahora. Entonces, ya no son _falsos amigos_.  Por eso, me imaginaba que España utilizaba un sistema europeo (lo mismo pasa con Gran Bretaña) que ya está en desuso pero la RAE no dice así. Creo que la mejor opción es escribir los dígitos cada vez que se mencione esa figura.



En España yo nunca he oído ni leído usar "billones" con el sentido de "mil millones", para eso se dice "mil millones". Sólo lo he visto en algunas traducciones descuidadas, como un artículo donde decía:

Edad del universo: 15 000 000 000 años
Edad de la Tierra: 4,5 billones de años

¡La Tierra es más antigua que el universo!


----------



## mmager

Con el permiso de los traductores profesionales, me permito agregar una pequeña aclaración (o más leña al fuego) al tema de los vocablos trillion y billion. 

Como anota Russ Rowlett en el artículo referenciado más abajo (*), los nombres ingleses para números grandes llegan de los nombres latinos para pequeños números n agregando la terminación -illion sugerido por el nombre “million”. De este modo, billion y trillion vienen de los prefijos latinos bi (n = 2) y tri (n = 3), respectivamente. En el sistema americano (estadounidense) para nombrar números grandes, el nombre tomado del latín n aplica al número 10^3n+3. En el sistema usado en muchos países europeos (y en muchos idiomas distintos al inglés), el mismo nombre aplica al número 10^3n+3.

En particular, un billion es 10^9 = 1.000.000.000 en el sistema estadounidense y 10^12 = 1.000.000.000.000 en el europeo. Para 10^9  los europeos dicen “mil millones”, “millardo” o “milliard”.

Aunque describimos estos dos sistemas como Estadounidense (“Americano”) o Europeo, los dos son en realidad de origen francés. El matemático y médico francés Nicolas Chuquet (1.445 – 1.488)  aparentemente comenzó a usar byllion y tryllion para representar 1012 y 1018 respectivamente, estableciendo así lo que pensamos es el sistema “europeo”.  Pero también fueron matemáticos franceses quienes durante el siglo XVII usaron billion y trillion para 10^9 y 10^12, respectivamente, en Gran Bretaña (GB) y Alemania. Los franceses decidieron en 1948 aplicar el “europeo” de Chuquet, dejando solo a EE.UU. de A. como el usuario del estándar que a la postre quedó como sistema “americano”.

En años recientes el uso estadounidense ha erosionado al sistema europeo, en particular en GB y en menor extensión en otros países. Esto es primariamente causado por las finanzas de EE.UU. de A., ya que allí insisten que US$ 1.000.000.000 sean denominados un billion de dólares. En 1974 el gobierno del Primer Ministro Harold Wilson anunció que en adelante billion tendría el significado de 10^9 en vez de 10^12, en los reportes y estadísticas oficiales británicas. La guía de estilo del Times of London define ahora billion como “un mil millones, no un millón de millones”.

El resultado de todo esto es amplia confusión. Cualquiera que use las palabras billion, billón, trillion o trillón, internacionalmente debe dejar bien claro que significado de la palabra desea representar. En internet, algunos sitios fuera de EE.UU. de A. usan el nombre millardo / millard para designar el numero 1.000.000.000. En ciencia, usualmente se evita el uso de nombres para números grandes, prefiriendo los prefijos SI. De este modo 10^9 vatios es un gigavatio y 10^12 joules es un terajoule. Tales términos no pueden ser confundidos.

La Comisión Europea (*) ha dejado sentado que la traducción correcta desde el inglés de billion es mil millones (millardo si desean usar la palabra estipulada por la RAE), mientras que para trillion la palabra es billón (en correcto español según la Academia).

Russ Rowlett de la University of North Carolina en Chapel Hill (*), hace una propuesta no solo llamativa sino aceptable en unc.edu, para intentar reconciliar las diferencias en el uso anglosajón y el de otros idiomas para definir grandes números, una diferencia que resulta especialmente confusa en el caso ejemplar de los vocablos billion y trillion, y, los muy parecidos en otras lenguas, billón, trillón o el millardo (milliard).
Hay una traducción libre de la propuesta (*) de Rowlett en el GlosarioTécnico de TecnologiaHechaPalabra (*) (el texto original –en ingles- puede ser leído aquí) (*).

Muy resumidamente, Rowlett (*) dice: "No hay verdadera esperanza de resolver la controversia a favor de de cualquiera de los dos sistemas. Los estadounidenses no es probable que adopten la nomenclatura europea y los europeos siempre percibirán al sistema “americano” como una imposición. Pero es posible imaginar una solución: Descartar los dos sistemas basados en latín y moverse hacia un sistema basado en la nomenclatura griega, donde para n > 3, el número griego n es usado para generar un nombre para 10^3n. Se retienen los nombres tradicionales para mil y millón para n = 1 y 2, y el nombre especial gillion, sugerido por el prefijo SI giga, es propuesto para n = 3."

Recomendaciones:
El comunicador, escritor, narrador, locutor, debe evitar confusiones y usar el vocablo 'millardo' o las dos palabras "mil millones". Al escribir, si escoge evitar la palabra correcta, use el número completo con todos sus dígitos, y, lo menos recomendable, si prefiere tomar la expresión estadounidense, úsela en su idioma original billion, en cursivas (no cometa el error de 'traducirla' a billón).
M. Mager

(*) El sistema no permite colocar enlaces, lo lamento... Creo que mi direccion de correo electronico debe estar disponible (tampoco puedo colocarla). El lector es libre de contactarme para consultar los enlaces que se tomaron como referencia. Si no es posible, use su imaginacion para completar el enlace a tecnologiahechapalabra y en el buscador disponible ahi coloque las palabras trillion, billon, rowlett, etc. para encontrar los detalles y los enlaces a otras fuentes pertinentes.


----------



## María Madrid

ffrancis said:


> En realidad, tuve un proyecto que fue _una lista de falsos amigos_ hace muchos anos. Y mi profesora que es madrileña me corrigió la entrada:
> 
> 1 billion (EEUU) = 1.000.000.000 = mil millón (Esp)
> 1 billón (Esp) = 1.000.000.000.000 = 1 trillion (EEUU)
> 
> Ella implicó que en España, ya se utiliza el sistema norteamericano ahora. Entonces, ya no son _falsos amigos_. Por eso, me imaginaba que España utilizaba un sistema europeo (lo mismo pasa con Gran Bretaña) que ya está en desuso pero la RAE no dice así. Creo que la mejor opción es escribir los dígitos cada vez que se mencione esa figura.


Me quedo estupefacta al oír lo que dice tu profesora porque en España no se usa "el sistema norteamericano", que en mi opinión más que sistema es simplemente optar por un uso diferente de los términos. 

Ni en España ni en otros idiomas europeos (de los que conozco) se usa billón para referirse a mil millones (o millardos). Es cierto que en otros idiomas (se ha puesto algún ejemplo en este hilo) se prefiere el término equivalente a millardo, que en español no está muy extendido, aquí se sigue prefiriendo mil millones, pero siempre queda claro que un billón se utiliza para un millón de millones. 

Me permito sugerirte que le digas a a tu profesora que se informe mejor porque lo que os ha dicho es una barbaridad. 

En cuanto a escribir los dígitos... una de las normas del castellano es que en los textos se ha de intentar escribir las cifras con letra, no con números. Y hablando siempre habrá que usar una palabra. Saludos,


----------



## savercob

En los cuadros de la FAO en lo que corresponde a producción suelen colocar: *Producción (1000 T),* yo lo entiendo como que la producción esta dada en miles de toneladas, quisiera saber si ustedes lo entienden asi también.
gracias


----------



## liru

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola, sé que ha habido mensajes con esta diferencia entre billón inglés-americano y billón para los hispanohablantes. 
De estos mensajes he entendido que muchas veces se traduce mal el _billion_ inglés por el _billón _español. 
No sé si es el caso de este fragmento:
"*California tiene 25 billones de déficit*, a pesar de los importantes recortes del año pasado.". 
Si supiera más de economía y de dinero, esto me ayudaría entender si en realidad se trata de billones o de mil millones. 
¿Qué piensan? ¿Se trata de billones o de mil millones?

Gracias.


----------



## DonTomás

Para quitar la ambiguedad, lo pongo así: 
$25,000,000,000
Así es el "billion" del inglés


----------



## Namarne

Hola, liru: 

Yo apuesto por los miles de millones. Prescindiendo de si son 25 o 42 (ahora es lo de menos), si haces una búsqueda en Google ("déficit California", por ejemplo), verás que se habla tanto de 42 mil millones de dólares como de $42B dollars. 
(La cifra varía según los años de que se habla, pero siempre se refieren a miles de millones de dólares, no a millones de millones, que serían _nuestros _billones). 

Saludos.


----------



## swift

DonTomás said:


> Para quitar la ambiguedad, lo pongo así:
> $25,000,000,000
> Así es el "billion" del inglés


O $25x10^9.  


El enlace del que habla ese forista es el siguiente: Billón: significado del sustantivo. También hace referencia a este otro: Nombres para números grandes.


----------



## Señor K

Definitivamente son "mil millones".

Veinticinco billones "de los nuestros" yo creo que no lo tiene ningún Estado dentro de otro Estado.


----------



## Vampiro

No tan rápido.
En español un billón es un millón de millones.
En inglés aún hay dos versiones: mil millones para los americanos y un millón de millones para muchos ingleses.
Cuidado con las traducciones.
Saludos.
_


----------



## liru

¡Muchísimas gracias por aclararme!!


----------



## Olga Usoz Chaparro

Puede alguien ayudarme, por favor.
cien billones americanos equivalen a cien mil millones europeos?


----------



## Olga Usoz Chaparro

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Sylphadora

aceituna said:


> En inglés un "billion" son mil millones, y en muchísimas ocasiones se traduce (erróneamente) "billion" por billón, cuando en español un billón es un millón de millones. En la tele meten la pata con esto a diario...


Exacto, hay que tener mucho cuidado con esto en las traducciones!! XD La diferencia entre las cifras puede ser abismal!!

Recuerdo que en la película _La red social_, al final ponían en inglés que Mark Zuckerberg es _billionaire_, y el traductor quiso ser tan políticamente correcto que tradujo este término por "milmillonario", para que se entendiera que _billion_ es "mil millones" XD Aunque a mí eso ya me parece muy exagerado... Yo creo que en ese caso igual podía haber dejado "millonario" o "multimillonario" a secas... Total, ya se entiende la idea de que Zuckerberg está forrado de pasta!! XD


----------



## elnickestalibre

Una cosa es mil millones (una cifra muy pequeña comparada con un billón) y otra cosa es un billón que es un millón de millones, la cifra del billón es: 1.000.000.000.000


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> No tan rápido.
> En español un billón es un millón de millones.



Tienes razón. Me retracto. Suelo confundirme a veces: un billón es un millón de millones.


----------



## ramex

La cosa no es la diferencia entre el uso que se le da al término "billón" en Estados Unidos y Europa únicamente. América es un continente. La mayoría de los que habitamos este continente hablamos el idioma español, de hecho la mayor parte de los hispanohablantes del mundo estamos en el continente americano, entonces considero que es importante ser incluyentes.

Y pues sí ha habido influencia del uso estadounidense pero sobre todo debido a las traducciones defectuosas en los medios de comunicación.

Sin embargo, por lo que percibo los diarios suelen usar más la expresión "mil millones" para lo que en Estados Unidos es "billion". Me parece que es lo adecuado, pues hacerlo de otra manera genera confusion. De hecho el término billón no suele usarse mucho en México, excepto por quienes suponen que significa lo mismo que "billón" en Estados Unidos.

Finalmente, reconozco que el uso hace la regla y pues ya veremos lo que marcan las tendencias en el uso, pero por lo pronto considero más viable usar "mil millones" y evitar el uso de "billón" para ese objetivo semántico.

Saludos fraternos.


----------



## nwon

✋
 HILOS UNIDOS ​
Hola amigos,

Me pregunto si hay alguna razón porque se usa más el término 'mil millón' que 'billón' o si es costumbre solamente. Qué pensáis¿


----------



## Julvenzor

nwon said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Me pregunto si hay alguna razón *por la que* se usa más el término 'mil millón' que 'billón' o si es costumbre solamente. ¿Qué pensáis?




A pesar de las innumerables veces en cuales los nativos usan "billón" para referirse a "mil millones" (prensa incluida), cabe de mencionar que *no es correcto*; *sino un calco* *del inglés*. La traducción de "billion" es el poco conocido "*millardo*". En español, un "billón" son "un millón de millones".

*PD:* Tengo igual número de mensajes al año del descubrimiento de América. 


Un saludo cordial.


----------



## autrex2811

nwon said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Me pregunto si hay alguna razón porque se usa más el término 'mil millón' que 'billón' o si es costumbre solamente. Qué pensáis¿



Buen día
Yo creo que será por regiones, pues por estos lares jamás he oído hasta ahora el término "mil millón"; siempre "billón". Me suena raro "mil millón".

Un placer.


----------



## Aviador

Julvenzor said:


> A pesar de las innumerables veces en cuales los nativos usan "billón" para referirse a "mil millones" (prensa incluida), cabe de mencionar que *no es correcto*; *sino un calco* *del inglés*. La traducción de "billion" es el poco conocido "*millardo*". En español, un "billón" son "un millón de millones". […]


Estoy de acuerdo. El uso del término _billón_ para referirse a mil millones (109) es incorrecto. En castellano un _billón_ es un millón de millones (1012).



Julvenzor said:


> […] *PD:* Tengo igual número de mensajes al año del descubrimiento de América. […]


Enhorabuena, Julvenzor. Que tengas muchos más; te lo deseo desde América.


----------



## nwon

Del millardo no sabía, pero es igual a la palabra en el francés. Qué interesante. Nunca pensaría que un billón significara un millón de millones.


----------



## autrex2811

nwon said:


> Del millardo no sabía, pero es igual a la palabra en el francés. Entonces, en orden, es millón, diez millón, cien millón, mil millón, billón¿



No, sería más bien: millón, diez millones, cien millones, mil millones, billón.

Pero en efecto, un billón en Hispanoamérica no es "mil millones"

Saludos.


----------



## Julvenzor

nwon said:


> Del millardo no sabía, pero es igual a la palabra en el francés. Entonces, en orden, es millón, diez *millones*, cien *millones*, mil* millones*, billón





1.000.000 => Millón
10.000.000 => Diez millones
100.000.000 => Cien millones
1.000.000.000 => Mil millones/Millardo
1.000.000.000.000 => Un billón


----------



## Aviador

nwon said:


> Del millardo no sabía, pero es igual a la palabra en el francés. Entonces, en orden, es millón, diez millón, cien millón, mil millón, billón¿


Sí, las cantidades que pones están correctamente ordenadas de menor a mayor. Sin embargo, te recuerdo que _millón_ es un sustantivo que sigue la regla de formación del plural. Por lo tanto, es _un millón_, _diez millones_, _cien millones_, etc.


----------



## Maggydch

Dato: la RAE aceptó el término en 1995. Toda la historia en la Wiki...
saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Maggydch said:


> Dato: la RAE aceptó el término en 1995. Toda la historia en la Wiki...
> saludos.


¿A cuál de los términos sobre los que aquí se discute te refieres, Maggydch? De los nombrados, todos aparecen incluidos en el DRAE, cada uno con su particular significado.


----------



## Maggydch

Disculpen, me refería a "millardo".


----------



## jmCota

Buenos días, pues entiendo, resumiendo y respondiendo a nwon al primer comentario, que se usa el término mil millones porque usar el témino billón para la cifra 1.000.000.000 sería incorrecto y no se usa el témino millardo, que según la RAE procede del francés, porque por alguna razón no se ha hecho popular, yo ni lo había oído antes. En todo caso creo que dada la diferencia de definición entre el inglés y el español:

inglés: 1 billion = 1.000.000.000
español: 1 billon = 1.000.000.000.000

y las confusiones a que da lugar (a los que más temo es a los banqueros confundiéndose con mis cuentas y que me hagan desaparecer mil millardos en una transacción al convertir un billón en "one billion") no me extrañaría que terminásemos por ver algún tipo de regularización y cambio normativo de la definición de billón. A ver, ¿si no lo hacemos nosotros que tenemos RAE y Academias Asociadas quién lo va a hacer?, que yo sepa el inglés no tiene Academia que se encargue de estos asuntos


----------



## Jonno

Este tema es recurrente. Si buscan en el foro verán que se ha hablado muchas veces (veo que Swift incluso añade un enlace a las búsquedas).

De todas formas, de todos los comentarios aquí expuestos me sorprende el de Autex2811: «Pero en efecto, un billón en Hispanoamérica no es "mil millones"».

Por lo que he leído en los otros temas, no es cierto. Hay muchos compañeros de varios países americanos que dicen "mil millones".

Aquí en España se puede leer "millardo" en prensa, pero me da la sensación de que hay poca gente que lo entienda a la primera. Y cuando se lee "billón", mi tendencia es acudir a la fuente original, si la hay, para comprobar la cifra. Si es anglosajona y dicen "billion" sé que debo leer "mil millones" porque se trata de una mala traducción.


----------



## autrex2811

mjmuak said:


> Entonces sí que podemos decir que en español/castellano un billón es un millón de millones, todos de acuerdo, ?no?
> 
> No sabía que en México poníais los decimales como en inglés, ya sé algo nuevo!



Pues sí, también uso esa expresión numérica de "un millón de millones". 
Saludos cordiales.



Jonno said:


> Este tema es recurrente. Si buscan en el foro verán que se ha hablado muchas veces (veo que Swift incluso añade un enlace a las búsquedas).
> 
> De todas formas, de todos los comentarios aquí expuestos me sorprende el de Autex2811: «Pero en efecto, un billón en Hispanoamérica no es "mil millones"».
> 
> Por lo que he leído en los otros temas, no es cierto. Hay muchos compañeros de varios países americanos que dicen "mil millones".
> 
> Aquí en España se puede leer "millardo" en prensa, pero me da la sensación de que hay poca gente que lo entienda a la primera. Y cuando se lee "billón", mi tendencia es acudir a la fuente original, si la hay, para comprobar la cifra. Si es anglosajona y dicen "billion" sé que debo leer "mil millones" porque se trata de una mala traducción.



Bueno, digamos que en México, ya no Hispanoamérica, un billón, la mayoría diría que es esto: 1,000,000,000,000; y esto: 1,000,000,000, mil millones.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Por mi parte no añadiré una letra a un asunto que está ya más magreado que el donut de mañana por la mañana.
Pero aprovecharé el comentario del Sr. Julvenzor como ejemplo de lo resbaladizo que puede llegar a ser el lenguaje de los signos si se mezclan en "lenguajes" diferentes


Julvenzor said:


> 1.000.000 => Millón (Se lee: Un millón es igual o mayor que un millón)
> 10.000.000 => Diez millones (Se lee: Diez millones es igual o mayor que diez millones)
> Etc.


Naturalmente que en el contexto presente se entiende lo que quiere decirse, pero no deja de ser un detalle anecdótico.


----------



## Julvenzor

Lord Darktower said:


> Por mi parte no añadiré una letra a un asunto que está ya más magreado que el donut de mañana por la mañana.
> Pero aprovecharé el comentario del Sr. Julvenzor como ejemplo de lo resbaladizo que puede llegar a ser el lenguaje de los signos si se mezclan en "lenguajes" diferentes
> 
> Naturalmente que en el contexto presente se entiende lo que quiere decirse, pero no deja de ser un detalle anecdótico.




Sí, cierto. Tengo la costumbre de usar los "iguales" y "mayor/menor que" como si fuesen flechas. Ni siquiera me fijé en el absurdo.

Un saludo.


----------

